# Light Controller for Creepy Tree?



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

OK, I picked up a neat pre-lit, BLACK x mas tree the other day with the plans of turning it into a diabolical 'Nightmare before Christmas' Type of thingy. I will manually change out the clear lights with orange and purple Halloween lights.

Now, what would really make this thing look killer would be a lighting controller of some sort: I'd love to have the lights slow-glow in and out like the 'chasing' xmas lights you could get about a decade ago but can't find now. For those that don't remember, This is what they look like: 




Anyone got any ideas how this could be applied to a pre-lit tree?

Thanks!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well.. first we should start a countdown timer at about three seconds before someone chimes in and says throw an arduino at it!

I remember those controllers - might even have one laying around. It seems like those lights were assembled in groups of 3-4 'channels' then the channels would fade to create the chase effect - or a 'jitter' effect or any of the others.

I googled 'christmas light controller' and got literally 15.5 million results...so they have to be out there somewhere...just a matter of finding one which fits your needs and budget.

The trouble with getting a 'chase' on the tree...I don't know that most 'standard' strings or prelit trees are wired in that same fashion. Most I have seen are 1 or 2 channels. But instead of being wired 1,2,3,4,1,2,3,4,1,2,3,4 along the string to create the chase effect like the 'controller' lights, they are generally 1,1,1,1,1,1,2,2,2,2,2,2 - so maybe the first or last half of the string could be controlled.

Though either way, I suspect you could probably find something which would work well.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I cracked this thing open yesterday and started the daunting task of changing out all the bulbs. Got only partway done, but its going to be so worth it. 

I know what you mean by 'channels' This tree has only 1 'channel' and that's it, so its all either on or off. So what I think I can do is take another strand or to of lights and just add to it. The Tree's lights can just stay steady on, and the additional 1-2 stands can do the effects. 

When I look for controllers online too, all that I was finding was either $5 blinker boxes, or $100+ light and sound controllers. I want something more than a blinker, but not about to go overkill for a big bucks controller for a 4ft tree! lol


----------

